# opinions wanted on new website



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.slugcreative.com
designed it today so the contact forms ect don't work yet, portfolio needs all my graphic design, 3d product design,photography And the pigeons are not staying.

but feedback would be nice


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I like it, nice job 

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

its getting there. think i will put fish forums in the useful links


----------



## iso2k4 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks very nice. Im not a fan of the Trebuchet MS font though. Its not anti-aliased as well as some others and so it renders funny on some LCD's.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks. Push i needed to change to helvetica. and on the subject of fonts, ive just realized welcome etc. really needs kerning.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I think that you'll find Helvetica Neue to be a much more pleasing font.

I would suggest changing the green that you're using a bit. It's a little to key lime or yellow for my taste. Unfortunately I don't have my Pantone book with me right now or I'd give you a suggestion. Try something with a bit more Cyan and a bit less Yellow - it will contrast better with the black tones and really pop.

I love the penguins!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You misspelled deviant ART


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

emc7 said:


> You misspelled deviant ART


haha my spelling is atrocious.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Baby_Baby said:


> If you want, I can banner link you on my website to get you some views


that would be great what is your site, ill return the favor !!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

James:

If you did the 3D architectural graphics you will never have to worry about being a starving artist.

Those are some of the best which I have ever seen and I have seen a bunch.

TR


----------

